# Acrylic corner tank leaking?



## klee888 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there, I am noticing a small amount of water/sand at the base of my tank where it meets the stand. It is not enough to wet the stand to the point of breakage but enough to worry me. What should I do?


----------



## hslee (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never had an acrylic tank, but if there is a whole big enough for sand to get out, I'd expect a fair amount of water rather than a small amount that you see. Are you sure it wasn't just spilled there when you were doing some work in your tank?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

You have a major problem if the crack is big enough for sand to come out as well as water. 

Drain your tank ASAP.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow... i would take everything out right now... as it's only matter of time the crack spreads and cause a flood!


----------



## klee888 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I clean it up and it re-appears at the bottom edge of the tank. I think you guys are right... empty it out.


----------



## bus driver (Apr 24, 2010)

I have 7 acrylic tanks myself and I like them for the fact there's no silicone seals. I had purchased some older used tanks and sealed them with a special silicone made for acrylic, just to be on the safe side. I bought this silicone from Plastic Works in Surrey. They are really helpful. They also sell acrylic and other bonding chemicals. Easy for the DIY.


----------

